# Hello people....



## Simon (Mar 14, 2007)

..........thought id join up Becky linked me to the site, im 20 and from Somerset, at the moment I have mostly tarantulas but hoping to get a few more mantids in the future

T.Blondi

B.Vagans

B.Smithi

A.Avic

G.Rosea

A.Seemani

H.Maculata

L.Parahybana

P.Regalis x2

B.Albopilosa

H.Lividum

P.cambridgeii

Yamia sp 'Koh Samui'

P.Irminia

P.Perderseni

C.cyaneopubescens

Bombina bombina x2

Pandinus imperator

Pantheropis guttatus x2

Python regius

Sphodromantis sp (african mantis)

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis (Chinese mantis) x2

A.Gigas

a Jack Russel terrier

a few fish


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Simon, and welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi simon and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## stevesm (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Guy


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, Simon!!


----------



## Ian (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Simon!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome. That is a nice collection of T's you have...


----------



## Simon (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for all your welcomes everyone


----------

